
NASA Gives $6.8B to Boeing and SpaceX for Apollo-Style Spaceships - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/space/nasa-gives-6-8-billion-boeing-spacex-apollo-style-spaceships-n204706
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8326845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8326845)

